# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Free 600+ rep

## Watcher

*I hacked ownedcore with Dante and going to give free rep away. So write in here if you want 600+ Rep*

----------


## Dante

I approve this message

----------


## Romulis2000

im raywilliamjohnson and i approve this message =3

----------


## Zoidberg

> im raywilliamjohnson and i approve this message =3


... Now you're just asking for -rep.

----------


## imdasandman

> *I hacked ownedcore with Dante and going to give free rep away. So write in here if you want 600+ Rep*


Lawl.....good morning btw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dDARKb

Best contest ever!

----------


## Relican

ooh just what I needed~!

----------


## Emeraldqt

Rep fr thanks

----------


## Unscrupulous

Instead of rep can I have a slice of pie?  :Smile:

----------


## Lemour

Let's bake a rep-pie!

----------


## LordNaomasa

**** YA This thread is like that hidden dark alleyway with dat ghetto bar and shit. U don't talk bout it. Slide under tables ya??????????????? I lik.



WTF it bleeps out dis shii I thought this place anything goes?

----------


## elkinsapsfu

i want 600+ rep . lol

----------


## massiveschlong

waht. i want

----------


## darkayo

+1200 please

----------


## llammahed

What is rep?

----------


## Confucius

Now I can finally be legendary!

----------


## Confucius

Oh my panda it worked!!!!!!!

----------


## Loque

What's a rep, and how do you drive it?

----------


## Sephiroth

That much rep would make me hard... ohhhh.... too late

----------


## Smitten

I don't need your pity rep.

----------


## Scrubs

That would be lovely.

----------


## Shajaam

They should change the color of legendary users to orange :/

----------


## CreativeXtent

600+ Rep please  :Smile:

----------


## lordangelo1019

how did you get that many reputation? wow i wish i could be atleast have the blue name lol

----------


## CreativeXtent

ahem, still waiting for mah reps!

----------


## Yavanna

Can I get some rep too?  :Frown:

----------


## cukiemunster

/insertshamlessbeggingforrephere

----------


## dominick1233

> /insertshamlessbeggingforrephere


Are you a wizard?

----------


## Kalkonewing

I think ive heard about this "rep", u can use it to get sweg, right?

----------


## Dante

> I think ive heard about this "rep", u can use it to get sweg, right?


yes.
fileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## Xel

I doubt this works, I'll just be a Lazy Leecher now and forever.

EDIT: omg, it worked O_o

----------

